

Mange and scale your infrastructure with Scalr.  - jsavimbi
https://www.scalr.net/

======
pauldi
Unfortunate typo in title but I can vouch for scalr.

Used it since the early paid beta. Compared to the likes of rightscale it's a
bargain. Alongside all the expected things like ami creation and cluster (aka
farm) configuration the scripting features and automatic DNS management make
life much easier. Their quality control used to be a bit hit and miss and it
sometime felt like we were testing their functionality for them. I also had
the impression their European DNS performance was poor (never validated). For
the money though they were still a cost effective way of managing large ec2
clusters.

The open source version used to be a real pain to setup. Given the relative
cost of setting up and running your own install I'd go with the paid version.

